# To deskmod or not to deskmod???



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2009)

As you can see in the pic I have plenty of room in my desk to intigrate my current setup and do away with the Mid tower that as many of you know has sucky airflow that is only going to get worse once my second 4890 arrives (which should not be long) I was looking around at some threads and noticed Moonpigs setup and I guess that has inspired me to try it. I will update this thread with  better pics once my camera batteries have charged up. Help me decide should I break out the jigsaw and router or should I try to improve the ambiant temps in my current case? If you guys convince me to go ahead and mod my desk I guess this thread will turn into a worklog hehe.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 13, 2009)

I love the idea of desk mods. Id try and improve your existing case first, however, then do a desk mod if your still unhappy. Plus, I think that until you start talking about £150+ cases, a desk mod beats every single case in terms of looks.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2009)

I used to have this really ugly case. It really annoyed me to look at but it had the best darn airflow I have ever had! I have done a fair bit of swapping and changing to try and improve the temps in this case but nothing really seems to work.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 13, 2009)

To the bat cave! *fetches the router, jigsaw and tape measure*

As long as you link me to this desk mod log, im happy


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2009)

Np I am going to need all the help I can get I am not all that good with wood Give me a piece of steel any day. But I will try anything once!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 13, 2009)

You might want to drop cyber a few messages then, he does quite a few projects using wood.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks man will do.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 13, 2009)

just do it! deskmods are awesome


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2009)

It has to look good and I need to plan it out properly so everything is properly cooled. There will be a safety glass top ( pirks of having a mate who is a glazier ) I need to decide where to put the DVD Burners (there is 2) I have 3 hdd's I would rather hide these in a seperate compartment.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 13, 2009)

Another one for the first one mon go for it just keep us informed with your progress.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 13, 2009)

i assume you already saw moonpig's deskmod. its really nice, and he got great temps too.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes Moonpig's deskmod has inspired me to do this.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 13, 2009)

Do it. I want to see ridiculously detailed project logs


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok it is looking like I am going to have to do this


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 13, 2009)

You have no say in the matter. Good Australians do what they are told


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2009)

Haha good thing I am one of the bad ones then. I am open to suggestions though


----------



## Triprift (Aug 13, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Ok it is looking like I am going to have to do this



If you dont ill have to go over there and twist your arm lol.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2009)

lol 
I will do it. Cant wait may have to get the tape out tommorw and camera get some pics up and maybe some guys can help me out with a plan?
Edit just got a couple pics.. 








I am looking at that back panel and I am seeing 3 140mm exhaust fans lol.

Yes guys I am aware there is a butterfly in the picture.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 13, 2009)

Come to think of it, who ever heard of a good Australian?

But yeah, I'll help if I can. I like cutting stuff up


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey man be carefull it dosnt take that long to swim to NZ lol
This should be good fun.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2009)

Is that desk solid wood or mdf?

Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2009)

It is just mdf. The section I am modding can still be had brand new. I will get it for the panel on the front so it all matches. I dont know how to cut it without the laminate tearing I am guessing masking tape will stop that.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 13, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> It is just mdf. The section I am modding can still be had brand new. I will get it for the panel on the front so it all matches. I dont know how to cut it without the laminate tearing I am guessing masking tape will stop that.



You will get best results cutting from the backside with a circular saw or jigsaw so the teeth ar pulling the laminate into the substrate. Sharp multi-tooth blades for wood are the best choice. Masking will help on the side you cut to minimize tear out and chipping. THe only way to  get a perfectly clean cut both sides is to use a router (since the cutter will be in the same direction as the laminate).

Using a sacrificial board to back up the cutting  (clamped) is also helpful to minimize damage to the remaining edge.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Cyber I will be getting stocked up on supplies over the weekend and hope to get a start on this durin next week.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 14, 2009)

Deskmod!!!   Then give/sell me the old case so I can mod the fcuk out of it


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 14, 2009)

lol I live too far away


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 14, 2009)

Where is the buy a cheap case and mod the hell out of it option?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 14, 2009)

I to have been tempted by moonpigs desk mod, It makes me drool every time i see it, Though i would never put that on his post, it's a jealousy thing....LOL
I say go for it Craigleberry!!
The Mrs wants a new desk, maybe i'll try too, but you would inspire me not moonpig lol
Hey you said your good with steel so incorporate it into your mod


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay the buy a cheap case and mod the hell out of it option is a no go for me  been there done that. I want to try something different this time. I will have to use steel in it I guess for the I/O shield ect. I also want the board to be raised up at least an inch to allow for my 200mm fan to go under it


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Okay the buy a cheap case and mod the hell out of it option is a no go for me  been there done that. I want to try something different this time. I will have to use steel in it I guess for the I/O shield ect. I also want the board to be raised up at least an inch to allow for my 200mm fan to go under it



Do the desk Mod like moonpig`s im sure you`re gonna have a way lot better temps than any other high end casing, not to mention you can customize it according to your preference, everything`s gonna look cool cause you are the one who design it

Speaking of originality, nothing can beat DIY cases IMO


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. My old man came around today and measured up for the main draw that will house it all! All I will need to do is do motherboard and fan layout. And of course cable managment . Can anyone suggest a what to use to raise the motherboard up to allow for better cable managment and of course cooling underneath?


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 15, 2009)

i would cut some small risers out of mdf. use your off cuts


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Guys just letting all of you know that I am still going to go ahead with the deskmod. Things have been busy and have not got it stated yet!. But one thing I must do is get my rig out of my case and into some sort of tech station as I now have 2 4890 vapor-x cards running in crossfire and the top card is running damn hot! I have no room in my Armor+mx case to move. I am off to buy some wood today Hoping to knock something up in a couple of hours. I will post pictures when I am done which will be in several hours from now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Should be interesting, I'll keep my eye. But I'm wondering how your Thermaltake case has bad airflow, you can fit like 3x 120mm fans up front and a 200mm fan on the side. That should push some great air.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 3, 2009)

There is no room to place a fan behind the 4890's. It does not cool well at all.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 3, 2009)

I already have 2x120mm on the front intake. an 80mm up the top the 200mm on the side and of course the exhaust.


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 3, 2009)

what u could do to support your drive is take the drive bays out of that case and mount them in the new wooden frame and u could take the motherboard try out too and mount that and ground it and then mounting thigs would be a little easier


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Sep 3, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Thanks guys. My old man came around today and measured up for the main draw that will house it all! All I will need to do is do motherboard and fan layout. And of course cable managment . Can anyone suggest a what to use to raise the motherboard up to allow for better cable managment and of course cooling underneath?



 personaly i'd use a chopped up old case to hold the mobo, that way you have a solid foundation for ya mobo plus it'll dissappate some of the heat and ground your mother board better than wood then you just need to fix the old case down with screws remember children static electricity damages sensitive components



DR.Death said:


> what u could do to support your drive is take the drive bays out of that case and mount them in the new wooden frame and u could take the motherboard tray out too and mount that and ground it and then mounting things would be a little easier


ha ha


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes that is probly a wise move I might order something like this ..  http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_30_395&products_id=12348 


I have been mucking around this morning with my hdd cage. I am going to relocate it to allow better airflow to the 4890's. See how that goes I will post pics soon.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 4, 2009)

Tried all sorts of things today, swapping around hdd cage to underneath dvd roms changing out fans nothing (short of getting a 90cfm exhaust fan) worked as good as the configuration that I have currently. So I may just crack the s##ts and gets me a bigger case. I really wanted to deskmod (and still will with my second rig) but for my i7 I think I might be better off with a  full tower setup. Can anyone help me decide?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Sep 19, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Yes that is probly a wise move I might order something like this ..  http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_30_395&products_id=12348
> 
> 
> I have been mucking around this morning with my hdd cage. I am going to relocate it to allow better airflow to the 4890's. See how that goes I will post pics soon.




me lickey vely much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



only problem with it is it's only got one 80 mm fan:shadedshu  it needs more at least 2 maybe 12 cm ones
apart from that it looks great how much is it ? 




Craigleberry said:


> Tried all sorts of things today, swapping around hdd cage to underneath dvd roms changing out fans nothing (short of getting a 90cfm exhaust fan) worked as good as the configuration that I have currently. So I may just crack the s##ts and gets me a bigger case. I really wanted to deskmod (and still will with my second rig) but for my i7 I think I might be better off with a  full tower setup. Can anyone help me decide?



 i'm very tempted by the antec 1200 case  only thing is it's huge  
height 58.2  width 21.3  depth 51.3
and according to a mod here needs something like a corsair power pack 
(which have longer wires) to reach everything.
i have an me thinks we need a case finder thread with prices and links, but saddly i don't think that'd ever happen


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 19, 2009)

Craigleberry,if you can afford it,get a mountain mods h2o,my mate has one,it takes loads of fans and radiators easily for futre h20 cooling.


----------

